# Opinions Please!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

There is a women at work that is pregnant. She is a very modern, trendy person. I have a design in mind for a baby quilt for her. What do y'all think? I just did this in Paint so it is not the greatest. I was thinking a black/white or black/red paisley border?
Heidi


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Snail's Trail. It is what I made for grandson #6. The color's chosen (blech) were brown and turquoise. I found a beautiful vintage fabric with a rich brown and golds. I used this for two of the four arms, the brown formed a background. The other snails were each different cheerful colors.

Ask her what her colors are and chose your palette from that.

BTW, I did not put on the last triangle. Instead, I used a full square.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I have always based my baby quilts for my coworkers off of how i interpert them. I have had great success doing it this way. As far as i know she has not picked colors yet, but i did learn she likes paisley prints. A few years back she had asked me to make some curtains for her. The print she wanted was b/w and very chic/modern. So is this pattern modernish? Will the spirals make the baby crosseyed? Lol. Will a black/red border be ok, i saw a nice one at Joanns tonight, or stick with b/w border? Saw a nice one of those too. Neither were real paisley, but sort of viney.
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It makes me cross-eyed, but I have astigmatism and can't handle black/white patterns well.

But I do like the pattern, though I have a hard time looking at it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Though the Moms preferences are important, the quilt is for the BABY!!!! I would definatly put some red or other bright color in there.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I rarely post here, but I read a lot, so may I join in? It's such a strong, bold, almost masculine pattern, that I would soften it by using a warmer color palate. As Tinker said, it's for a baby. No offense intended, but you asked.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm trying to stick with bold contrasts because studies show the darker/bolder colors engage a babies brain more and are easier for the baby to see then pastel colors. I don't think the sex will be known for a month or so. Anyone remember when that can be determined???

What about breaking the snails trail up or using it for a border. http://jennyteroartquilts.blogspot.com/ scroll about 1/3 of the way down the 6th pic under 2008-2009 quilts Wood Block. I do not think I have the skills to pull off the quilt in the pic, but the snails trail is used more as a border then a pattern. I'm in LOVE with that quilt! I want a king size version for my bed!!!! Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The Wood Block quilt is very nice, but I'm also partial to browns. I think the snail's tail as a border would be really neat.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Usually around 4 months or so they can tell the babies sex. I personally would wait til then if time is not an issue with you or I would pick Moms brain if you want to start right away. It's tons of work that goes into something so beautiful and I personally would want it to be in a color pallet that will go well in the nursery but also be able to grow with them. I love that your not going with a baby only type pattern.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think the pattern is so fantastic that you can't really spoil it. She will love the pattern. Keep in mind that even very modern, lover's of black, white and red, will often want "baby" colors for a newborn. 

I like the border. You can make a nice medallion quilt, maybe an applique in the center.

How old is the child going to be when the quilt is the right size? If you are making a newborn size (which is what I do because it works better with the car seat and the stroller, and is not too cumbersome when wrapping the baby- 30 x 30 or 36 x 36) then using colors the baby can see isn't such a big deal. They sleep in the car, and it takes a bit for them to register colors. Also, there will be toys and mobiles to stimulate the eyes. Ask the mother.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I usually make crib or toddler size quilts so they can be used for a few years. One even ended up twin size! The dad was thrilled though cause his older child was a girl so they would save on bedding. I usually try to make the quilts a surprise and not ask to many questions of the mother/father. I have 7 known people i work with that are pregnant at work. I dont the the padent to he expecting a quilt, then finanically i just cant pull it off or i run out of time. I need to split me in half or thirds, lol
Heidi


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi, that wood block quilt is gorgeous!!!!! I do like the snail trail border. You could probably do the center any pattern, and still use the ST as the border.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Since I have quite a few baby quilts on my to do list this year. I'm thinking I might pick up a hunk of the red/black paisley/viney print I saw at Joann's, then do the ST border around that. I really need to simplify my baby quilts this year if I want to come close to getting them done. The less sewing and piecing the better! Maybe an 18"-20" red/black border of ST and another B/W border??? I don't know. Of cousrse I couldn't find the fabric I saw at the store Monday on Joanns web site.

Thanks for the feedback I'm going to bed, LOL
Heidi


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

vERY BEAUTIFUL! But I wonder if she will want B&W or Red. Even modern women like pastels for their babies, don't they?


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Love the Snail's Trail and I'd add some red to make it POP. All 4 of our grands love bright colors and the littlest one always reaches for the red in her quilt. Black, white and red quilts are beautiful!

And gender can be determined at 20 weeks. We're counting down the days to find out the gender of grand #5


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Snail's Trail is a pretty time consuming project. Since there are so many you want to do, why not stick to simpler patterns? There are a lot of very striking ones that could be done quickly. Here's one of 2 that I'm getting ready to start on this afternoon. http://www.conniekresin.com/2012/03/river-whirl-tutorial.html


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Terri, I love that. I made one for my niece's granddaughter. I changed color every windmill, instead of having a "background" color.


----------

